# Small hatchery in Marshfield, WI - found an ad



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

This guy had an ad in the local farm paper for hatching eggs and chicks, so I emailed him for a list. He's got a LOT of breeds! I only live about 20 miles from him, never heard of him before either. Thought I'd post it here in case anyone near Marshfield wants to go pick up chicks, or any of you others are looking for certain breeds. Sorry - it's not copying and pasting very well....



2007 Poultry List
For Day Old Chicks and Hatching Eggs

American Breeds:

R. C. Rhode Island Reds 
New Hampshire Reds R. C. Rhode Island White 
White Plymouth Rock Black or Blue Wyandotte
Silver Lace Wyandotte Blue Lace Red Wyandotte
Barred Plymouth Rock White Wyandotte*
Mottled Java Golden Lace Wyandotte
Blue Plymouth Rocks 
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 each for Egg
______________________________________________________________________

English Breeds:

Speckled Sussex Black Australorp Blue and Black Orpington
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Egg
_____________________________________________________________________________--

Mediterranean Breeds:

R. C. White Leghorn S. C. Ancona
S. C. Light Brown Leghorn R. C. Black Minorca
R. C. Black Leghorn S. C. Dark Brown Leghorn
S.C.or R. C. Silver Leghorn Blue Andalusian 
White Face Black Spanish* 
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Egg
___________________________________________________________________________

 Oriental Breeds:

Black or Blue Sumatra Silver Duckwing Phoenix
Ornigadori Phoenix (Long Tails) 
These Two $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Egg
Shamo (Various Colors) 
These Two $5.00 Each for Chick
$2.00 Each for Eggs
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Asiatic Breeds:
Black Cochin Blue Cochin* 
Partridge Cochin White Langshan
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Eggs
__________________________________________________________________________________

Continental Breeds:
Cuckoo Marran (Dark Eggs) Welsummer (Dark Eggs) 
White Crest Black or Blue Polish Russian Orloft*
Black Penedesenca (Dark Eggs) Cream Brabanter 
Norwegian Jarhon White Rumpless Araucana *
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Egg
_________________________________________________________________________________

Bantam Breeds:
Rumpless Araucana * Buckeye
White Silkie Partridge Silkie
Salmon Faverolle * Columbian Rock *
Black Breasted Red Old English Game Crele Old English Game *
Americana (Green Eggs) * Buff Columbian Rock 
R. C. White Leghorn R. C. Rhode Island Red*
Golden Frizzle Polish Frizzle Cochin (Assorted Colors)
This Group $3.00 Each for Chick
$1.25 Each for Egg
_________________________________________________________________________________

Waterfowl:
Ducks:
Gray Call 
These are $5.00 Each for Duckling
 $2.50 Each for Egg
White Runner Black Cayuga
White Pekin Rouen
Fawn and White Runner Mallard
Black , Blue Chocolate Muscovy 
These are $3.50 Each for Duckling
$2.00 Each for Egg
________________________________________________________________________________________
Geese:
Giant Dewlap Gray Toulouse
These are $25.00 Each for Gosling

Gray Brown Chinese 
These are $8.00 Each Gosling 



______________________________________________________________________________________
Those with * are very limited and I`m just a small Poultry Breeder don`t take orders of big amounts per breed. Plus all chicks are sold straight run and I`m NPIP certified. I do ship rather You pick up if possible. Shipping is done (Preferred) Express Mail so there get there in limited travel time. Big Hatcheries get by with Priority Mail.
Gordon J. Sternweis
11502 Shady Lane
Marshfield, WI.
54449-9545
Phone-715-387-6602 or 715-384-9039 [email protected]


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Now, when can I schedule a trip to Marshfield?

Can't wait to pick up a variety of eggs!

Thanks for posting this


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

He's on eggbid all the time.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang, I'll be near Marshfield the end of this month. Think I can get hubby to stop? Finally told him about ordering 10 Blue Anadalusians at the feedmill and talked about how many meat-type chicks to order. 

Hmmm, hmmmm................


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

I purchased several groups of chickens and banams from Gordie.
But the last 2 years I have heard nothing from him
Anyone know if he is still raising chickens?
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

(Chatted with Gordie earlier this year. He's still doing as he always does with the birds. Raising almost anything he finds around. give him a call (after milking is best).)


----------

